# A new DIY tank stand,questions abound...



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

So I have decided to build myself a tank stand. I have seen a good sample of designs.I feel that I not only would be able to do this with ease,but would like to go in a slightly more difficult direction. 
You see ideally I would like to make the stand capable of holding two tanks, One above the other. with the lower tanks being smaller than the upper tanks. Basically I'm planning 2 stands that will hold a total of 4 tanks.The 2 top shelf tanks will be the 72''x18" variety,while 1 bottom tank will be 48''x12'',and the other bottom tank a 36''x18''
Of all the designs I've seen for 2x4 constructed stands I can't recall a dual tank stand setup.
So my first question is,Has anyone tried to do a 2x4 dual tank stand? or know where I could go to see some designs?
Secondly If i use the common 2x4 design seen all over the web Could a stand built for a 72''x18'' footprint tank hold something smaller? Like a 55 with a 48''x12'' footprint? I ask because it's usually stated that the weight support for these stands is mostly placed on the outside legs,posts for the stand,and not the center of the stand itself. I do intend to have a 3/4 inch or thicker plywood top secured over the stands with 2x4's running across the length of the stand supporting the top as well. Usually for a glass tank people would refer to this construction simply as overkill,but I really am not certain if the rule applies when putting a smaller tank on a stand designed for something larger. 
While I plan on doing this stand for a 75 Long tank with a 72''x18'' footprint. I would like to build a second stand for a future tank,but for now would be on of my 55's which would later actually be stored on the lower 1/2 of the dual tank setup. 
I typically use HOB,and DIY fluidized bed filters,so I really don't need much storage below the stand like those who use canisters,and sumps..For me just having more space for tanks will be the advantage here. Any info or tips as always will be greatly appreciated. Thanks Y'all!!!


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

That should be fine, I'd run cross pieces between the rails where the tank ends would be. It just sounds like a short rack to me. It won't look symmetrical but I would put a center brace where the 48" and 36" meet in the "middle". if the 72x18 is a 75 i'd be less concerned than a larger tank at 72x18 about not having legs directly beneath the end of the tank.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

lilscoots said:


> That should be fine, I'd run cross pieces between the rails where the tank ends would be. It just sounds like a short rack to me. It won't look symmetrical but I would put a center brace where the 48" and 36" meet in the "middle". if the 72x18 is a 75 i'd be less concerned than a larger tank at 72x18 about not having legs directly beneath the end of the tank.


 So yeah the Cross Bracing is was what I was referring to when I said I would run 2x4's across the length of the tank.
The stand will be built to fit the 75 long perfectly so the legs will be directly beneath the ends of the tank. It's just that as of right now I only have the one 75 Long. The second stand would just have a 55 gallon on top until I purchase my 125. then I will bring the 55 down to the bottom shelf. I also plan on cross bracing the bottom shelves,and adding plywood tops to those as well. It's one of those things where it sounds like it should work. I just thought since so many CF people have lots of experience I would definitely get some second opinions before continuing to the build stage.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

But how would center bracing come into play? With a 36 inch tank on the bottom rack, I could have 2 center braces on the left and right about 17 inches in.

With a 48 inch tank below however I would have to place them closer to the ends. They would have to be 11.5 inches in probably. Would that even provide the required support? 
On a normal 72 inch stand is it an absolute to have a center brace spanning the height of the stand? I assume so,and that's where my biggest design issue resides.

The 55 gallon tank which I have plans of later moving to the bottom could be kept there while I wait for the other 72 inch tank to go above,so the issue of a smaller tank resting on a stand built for a larger tank is a secondary issue. I would rather keep the 55 on top for the time being though. It may be some time before I get my other 6 footer.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

using 2x4 as the rails yes, a vertical center brace is required. If you stepped up to a 2x6 you might be able to get away with no vertical center brace at 6' (depending on the quality of the wood). if you used 2x8's for the rails you would be safe with no vertical brace in the center, this is just from glancing at a load bearing chart for dimensional lumber.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

Well what if I double up the 2x4 framing? would that work?

I would think the 2x8 would have an effect on stand height.Again I'm just brainstorming how to get a 55 on a rack below a 6' tank. The center brace is the issue and I could see how 2x8 would work,and I guess the stand height really wouldn't be affected that much.

Would I need to build the top and bottom frames with 2x8 to avoid center bracing?

Ok so I used microsoft paint to give a rough visual of what I'm trying to do...










I realize my sketch is not to scale. I just needed a visual ,and thought it might help to describe my plans. Would the extra bracing on the sides work?
If so how about when putting a 55 below. the bracing would be even closer to the ends,I'm guessing it might not work. So unless someone else chimes in with positives I'm gonna have to go with 2x8 Framing. Would the vertical corner supports also have to be 2x8?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

you would probably be fine with the vertical braces at anywhere from 12-18" in from the end using 2x4's. You wouldn't need so many cross braces, one every 16-18" would be more than enough. If the extra 2" won't bother you, you could use 2x6's for the top perimeter with all the other pieces 2x4's to be "safe" (overbuilt). I would L the corners (two 2x4's in an L in each corner for stability). 2x8's would only be needed if you were not planning any vertical braces and then only for the two long pieces across the top.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

Alright!!! thanks lilscoots For your help!!!


----------

